# What would you do...???



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

We are very lucky to have 10 embryos (frozen on day 2) in storage. We will be having FET in April & have been for our FET appointment & its all arranged etc..DH & I decided to thaw 2 & have 1 embryo put back (Thats if they both survive the thaw) Now we are not so sure. Should we thaw 3 or 4? Our clinic Jessops have said that once the embryos are thawed they will leave them a extra few days to go to Blastocyst stage & just maybe put 1 back. They have said we can `refreeze` if they all make it etc but im so unsure about having just the one put back. DD was a result of having two embryos put back (only she took bless her) I understand its different leaving them to go to blastocyst stage now & that the sucess rates are much higher but We dont know what to do for the best. 
Any ideas or if you were us what would you do? Thank you for helping. Anna.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

If it was me I'd go for 2 but everyones different and it's up to you.  I'd see it as doubling the chance of it working but you need to go with what you think feels right.

Good luck

Nic x


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello

Just noticed you live in Whitwell~ we lived there v briefly in 1998 (Bramble Cottage behind the pub on the main st). Anyway~ gone off on a tandem(!) sorry, read your post about your FET and had a bit of a think. What about thawing 3 and letting them go to blasts? Hopefully at least 1 would survive poss giving you 2 to transfer leaving 7 in the freezer. Not sure about the refreezing option as we had 2 blasts frozen and they didnt survive the thaw due to them being less robust and more "complex" than 2/3 day embies. Maybe this will help you, maybe not...
Good luck
PL x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya Anna.

I know Steve and i didn't actually go through with our ICSI in the end and thank god every day/

If we had been put in the same situation and we definately wanted to give ourselves the best possible chance then we'd probably thaw 3. 

I've always been a big believer in what is meant to be will be (think you are too) so whatever you decide babe I am sure it will be the right one.

Got everything crossed for you both   

xxx Angie, Steve and Alfie


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I do think I will thaw 3...Does anybody know IF the embryos you thaw `perish` & dont survive the thaw do you have to discontinue treatment for that cycle? Or can you thaw more say the next day & carry on? IFYKWIM?xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm really not sure babe.  Could you ring jessops first thing and find out?

xxxx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

They don't take long to thaw.  I am sure that if they are showing signs of not progressing they would be able to take others out.

On my last FET, I had 5 frozen embryos and as we wanted to go to blasts it was recommended that they thaw all of them so that they were able to choose the best embryos to put back.

I left the decisions with the embryologist as they are they people that are doing this day in/day out.

Unfortunately, I did not have anything to transfer as none made it to blasts. 

You could always ask that they transfer them sooner, if they are showing signs that they may not get to blast stage or if you lose a few of them quickly.

Hope that everything goes well for you

Amanda x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

We have decided to thaw 4 to give us a better chance. Im hoping at least 1 will go to blast out of those. Fingers crossed!!x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey there,

My clinic thawed embyros on the morning of transfer (day 3) and said it took 30 mins to thaw an as long as we were in agreement they would continue to thaw 'straws' until they had 1 or 2 good embies for transfer or the freezer was empty!

Just to note that most clinic freeze embies in 'straws' of two unless you have a odd number!

And with regards to the one or two debate, we decided we would rather have another set of twins (although were told the risk of this was low with FET     ) than risk a BFN!

And as you can see from my ticker, we are having a second set of twins! LOL  

I'm defiantly a what ever will be kinda gal!

[fly]*   Good Luck   *[/fly]

CLP


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

CLP...I dont know if you remember me but I do you from having our bambinos at the same(ish) time!!! How you cope with twins let alone two sets I will never know       

Did your embies both go to Blastocyst stage? 
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Of course I remember you! we were on the trimester boards together!   

Our clinic did offer us SET, but we just laughed and said we would rather be PG with two, than have to go through more negatives!. Our consultant laughed too, and said **** should interview people like us who have such a postive attitude to multiple birth! She is lovely and thinks SET should be a choice, she said she loves getting people PG and **** are trying to make that more difficult for her!   

She did offer us a double blast transfer but joked that we would probably end up with triplets or quads!   

Anyway, we decided that as the boys were day 3 embies, there was no reason to go to blast! We were very lucky, the first two embies they defrosted were good enough for transfer! Both frozen at grade 1 a 8 cell and a 7 cell. After defrost they were both 7 cells, one at grade 1 & one at grade 2! (the 8 cell lost a cell and a grade!)


CLP


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

How exciting!!! Its so fab for you, Your wife & boys!!! 
Our clinic is totally fab but are very `scared` about too many multi births for some reason...One of our consultants said to me (re twins) "Its so cute when you see the mummies pushing the double buggys & one has a pink blanket & one has a blue one...But you dont see what we see when they lose their heartbeats at 24 weeks etc or they both get very sick when born."   Enough to put you off having two embies put back with that story!!! However Anara was one of 2 embies & I did aurgue the toss with the consultant for two going back in!   Got my way.. but sadly one little bean didnt stick    It couldnt have been one who would have gone to blast I guess...Thats why Id like to go to blast..I guess if I have 2 blasts to put back..We probably would. (See now Im getting excited at the thought of twinnies  )


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi anna. When are you having ET? We've got 3 blast frozen (vitrified) and we're thawing one at a time with a view to SET. Good luck for your treatment and let us know how you get on. 
Mx


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

hi there

im having my 1st fet soon after 1st failed ivf so have same descisions to make as you, my appointments tomorrow to go through details with clinic so am very exited and a little nervous, i imagine you must be too.  do you know what the chances of the embreos surviving the thaw are? al this is still very new to me.  

good luck with whatever you decide  xxx


----------

